# What?s the best way to lose more fat when you?re already lean?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What’s the best way to lose more fat when you’re already lean? I have a friend who I’m helping with her diet and I have a quick question: She weighs 96 lbs with 10% body fat. What would be the best way for her to lose more body fat considering her already low body fat [...]

*Read More...*


----------

